# Technik beibringen?



## wandprinzessin (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Frankfurter/Sachsenhäuser,

fahre alleine MTB, weil ich noch keine Opfer gefunden habe, die gerne mitfahren. Würde gerne ein paar Technik-Tipps abzerren und Leute kennenlernen. 

Wer hat Lust mit mir zu fahren? Wohne in Sachsenhausen, bin weiblich und mein Revier ist - wie soll´s anders sein - der Langener Waldsse und alles was dazugehört. Außerdem bin ich gerne auch mal im Odenwald unterwegs. Da gibt´s ein paar echt schöne Leckerbissen (hinterm Schriesheimer Steinbruch mit seeehr schönen Singletrails und auch um Bensheim rum). 

Habe übrigens am Sonntag die Strecke Goetheturm, Gravenbruch, Dietzenbach angeschaut. Das ist sehr hübsch da, aber technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Gut zum Austoben, wenn man einfach Kondition bolzen will...

Also, wäre schön, von Euch zu hören!

Ach so ja: Jetzt kommt die Weihnachtspause - bin 2 Wochen weg, aber danach bin ich gleich Feuer und Flamme!

Gruß
Wandprinzessin
Schreibst Du auch : [email protected]


----------



## fastmike (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,Prinzessin wenn die aufgeführten strecken net mehr anspruchsvoll für dich sind,bist du herzlich zu ner Freeride session eingeladen.wir fahrn halt mehr DH,FR und Dirt.freu mich über jedes girli die mit freeriden geht und es auch ma en bisschen krachen läst,auch wenn du noch netso fit bist,gebe gerne fahrtechnik-tipps.kennen viele geile reviere dafür,also ride on und lass ma was hören von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi princess,

it's so very good to hear that there are indeed some gals out there that would like to "rip it". I would love to invite you on one of our rides in the next future. Please check in the column "Langener Waldsee". It's a very pleasant group that enjoys riding, and - first and foremost - having fun.

So please, do feel free to join us in the near future, or drop us a message in the thread. My expreience is that femal request do attract more responses - it seems I am the living proof.

By the way, I will ride on Thursday with some of the guys, either in the Taunus, or around Frankenstein. So, if you wanna join in, let me know via p.m..

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## guuuude (16. Dezember 2003)

Hahaha da steht in der Überschrift ganz klar Frankfurt Sachsenhausen und wer meldet sich???????

Nen Offenbacher und nen Odenwälder   

Also ICH komme aus Frankfurt Sachsenhausen, bin aber auch bis ende januar im Urlaub ;-))))))


----------



## Caracal (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *
> [...]
> 
> ...



Als wäre man von Offenbach aus nicht in kürzester Zeit im lahmen Frankfurter Stadtwald und anderen hässlichen Flecken südlich des Mains


----------



## guuuude (16. Dezember 2003)

Mhhhhhh Moment mal Offenbach liegt doch fast komplett auf der Südseite des Mains........oder??  

Naja jetzt hast du ja bewiesen wo du wohnst  

Nix für ungut konnt ich mir ned verkneifen


----------



## Caracal (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen behauptet zu haben Offenbach habe irgendetwas Schönes oder Liebenswertes an sich. Im Gegenteil, jedes Mal wenn ich an Haupt- oder Konstablerwache Menschen sehe denen ich lieber nicht im Dunklen begegnen möchte kann ich mir sicher sein dass sie in die gleiche S-Bahn steigen wie ich . Wie gut das du beweisen konntest, dass du in der Lage bist eine Landkarte zu lesen, meinen Glückwunsch.


----------



## guuuude (16. Dezember 2003)

Naja   muss man auch interpretieren können. Egal.
Ausserdem machen wir der Wandprinzessin den Thread kaputt!!

Sorry dafür.


----------



## Caracal (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *Naja   muss man auch interpretieren können. Egal.
> Ausserdem machen wir der Wandprinzessin den Thread kaputt!!
> 
> Sorry dafür. *



Quatsch! Bei dem Zuspruch und reger Teilnahme an Threads den weibliche Mitglieder in diesem Forum erfahren (siehe --> "Stell dich vor"-Forum) wird sie mit ihrem Anliegen Mitfahrer/innen zu finden sicher Erfolg haben, auch mit ein paar Beiträgen im Thread die ein bisschen OT sind .


----------



## wandprinzessin (16. Dezember 2003)

HoHoHo Leute,

ich sehe schon, die Offenbacher haben es nicht leicht. Und ja, tatsächlich, ich suche Frankfurter und es melden sich Offenbacher und Odenwälder. Na ja, seien wir tolerant. Hauptsache wir haben alle Spaß dabei!  Außerdem ist es im Odenwald ja wirklich schön: geile Singletrails, schöne Kletterfelsen, gutes Bier und der Handkäs mit Musik schmeckt auch!  

Übrigens, Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie interessant es ist, als Frau nen Thread in ein Forum zu stellen und die Antworten darauf zu lesen. Seeehr spannend!!!

Aber zurück zum Thema: freue mich über Männlein wie Weiblein, Offenbacher, Frankfurt oder Odenwälder, Singles und Nicht-Singles (Ok ich geb ja zu, männliche Singles sind besonders interessant! )  und alle, die mir meinen verhassten Aufenthalt in dieser Stadt versüßen!

Außerdem bin ich scharf darauf, meine Technik zu verbessern. Ich hab nämlich keinen blassen Schimmer, ob ich gut oder schlecht bike - hatte bis jetzt keinen Vergleich.

Also, macht weiter so.
Gruß
Wandprinzessin


----------



## guuuude (17. Dezember 2003)

> Quatsch! Bei dem Zuspruch und reger Teilnahme an Threads den weibliche Mitglieder in diesem Forum erfahren (siehe --> "Stell dich vor"-Forum) wird sie mit ihrem Anliegen Mitfahrer/innen zu finden sicher Erfolg haben, auch mit ein paar Beiträgen im Thread die ein bisschen OT sind .




Da hast du sicher recht, also dann kann ich ja weiter auf Dir Offenbacher rumhacken   

Und weiter geht es mit dem Männlichen Balzverhalten;

Wenn du mit fährst bringe ich Dir zwar keine Technik bei aber auf jeden Fall wirds Lustig!!!!!!!!! 

Nene jetzt mal im Ernst wende Dich an die Leute aus dem Waldsee Thread da bist du gut aufgehoben!!

Falls du mal Lust hast im Taunus zu shutteln dann bist du bei mir und den Taunus Brothers richtig.

Balzmodus aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (17. Dezember 2003)

Naja,Ich weiß ja nicht ob du da gut aufgehoben bist,bei den XC Krücken,wenn du was lernen willst,vielleicht bergauffahren o.k.,haben eh bessere Strecken in der Nähe,was hat FFM denn schon?


----------



## wandprinzessin (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fastmike _
> *Naja,Ich weiß ja nicht ob du da gut aufgehoben bist,bei den XC Krücken,wenn du was lernen willst,vielleicht bergauffahren o.k.,haben eh bessere Strecken in der Nähe,was hat FFM denn schon? *



Was FFm hat? Na ja, einen topfgerade Stadtwald, der voller langweiliger Städter ist, die nen Herzinfarkt bekommen, wenn sie ein Eichörnchen sehen (es könnte sie ja beißen) (aber dafür gaaanz toll ihre Hüften in einem total hippen Club schwingen können, sich die Lungen mit Kippen zuqualmen und übrteuerte Cocktails trinken), voller Autobahnen und Schnellverbindungsstraßen, die einem den Nerv rauben, weil es ständig nach Abgase stinkt und man sein eigenes Wort nicht versteht, voller Flugzeuge, die einen Lärm machen, der bis nach Sachsenhausen runter geht und einen im Sommer bei offenem Fenster aus dem Bett wirft... usw., könnte da noch einiges aufzählen... 
Gibt es Vorteile? Ich hab noch keine gefunden.  
Gruß


----------



## bauser (17. Dezember 2003)

@fastmike
.............was soll sie bei euch lernen ?? 
pickel ausdrücken , windeln wechseln oder mit euch die hausaufgaben machen während ihr eure pubertierenden sprüche zum besten gebt !?!?!?!?    

zu dem was um alles in der welt willst du mit einer " FRAU " ?????


----------



## wandprinzessin (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bauser _
> *@fastmike
> .............was soll sie bei euch lernen ??
> pickel ausdrücken , windeln wechseln oder mit euch die hausaufgaben machen während ihr eure pubertierenden sprüche zum besten gebt !?!?!?!?
> ...



Ähh, falls es jemand interessiert: ich bin schon 29! Also nicht mehr ganz knackig.  Und schon ein bisschen berufstätig und so´n Zeug.. *ähhem hüstel*


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2003)

Guckst Du auch mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t72021.html

Du bist herzlich eingeladen. Touren werden hier genügend lang- und kurzfristig angeboten.  

Wenn Du richtig fahren willst, wird Dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben auch mal zu reisen.....

Vielleicht mal auf eine gemeinsame Tour....

Grüzi


----------



## bauser (17. Dezember 2003)

................eben !! 
wir aus dem waldsee thread verdienen auch schon alle unser geld selber !

also bei uns bist du herzlich willkommen !!
haben ja auch schon drei leute aus dem waldsee - thread hier ihre spuren hinterlassen in deinem them wie ich gesehen hab ,
außerdem spezi 26 is auch ein mädel, allerdings gerade im urlaub irgendwo im warmen !
unser alter geht von 18 - 38 j. und wir hassen cc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wandprinzessin (17. Dezember 2003)

Oh, das klingt gut! 

Bin ja leider jetzt demnächst zwei Wochen weg (ich weiß, hätte den Thread auch nach der Pause posten können - aber ich war sooo verzweifelt).

Aber danach geht´s wieder voll los. Komme gerne mit. Hab auch nix gegen das Reisen - aber es ist halt schon schön, wenn man direkt nach der Arbeit vom Haus aus starten kann und sich austoben kann. Bin halt verwöhnt: Komme vom Dorf und habe lange in Heidelberg und Bensheim gelebt. Da ist´s net weit bis zum Trail!

Alla gut, dann bis bald und danke für Eure Einladungen


----------



## fastmike (17. Dezember 2003)

bauser,das mußt gerade du warmer Votec Schwuch... mich fragen,bei uns kann se Droppen,Jumpen,NorthShore und schnell de Berg runterfahrn lernen,was ihr ja an der Sehring nie lernen werdet.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. Dezember 2003)

Etwas Positives hat die Stadt schon - sonst wärst Du wahrscheinlich auch nicht hier: ARBEIT  - und nicht zu vergessen jede Menge offene (!) und freundliche Menschen, ob MTB'ler oder nicht (Kellner in Ebblwoi-Wirtschaften mal ausgenommen )

Und was den Stadtwald angeht: Klar ist es da laut, aber wenn ich von Dietzenbach nach Frankfurt ins Büro fahre, komme ich im Stadtwald an einer Reihe nett aussehender Singletrails vorbei, die zwar nicht mit dem Odenwald vergleichbar sein dürften, aber gerade zum Technik üben geeignet sind.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Google an - im Thread Touren rund um Hanau gibt's eigentlich für jedes WE einen Vorschlag zum Biken.

Gruß, schöne Weihnachten und einen schönen Urlaub,
Christian


----------



## maixle (17. Dezember 2003)

Gudde,

meinen beiden Vorredner (Google, Kwi-Schan) kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 

In unserem Thread "Touren rund um Hanau" hat sich mittlerweile ein sehr illustrer und geselliger Haufen in recht unterschieldlichen Leistungsklassen zusammengefunden.

Daher denke ich, dass Du dort auch einiges in punkto Technik lernen wirst. Häufig fahren wir an und um den Hahnenkamm, was für jeden technischen Anspruch etwas zu bieten hat.

Und so weit zu fahren ist das auch nicht. Wenn Du ein Auto hast, einfach Rad in den Kofferraum und ab auf die A3 oder A66. Und schwupps bist Du in Hanau bzw. Spessart/Mainflingen, unserem "Heimatrevier". Mit der Bahn einfach bis Hanau und dann Umsteigen in die Kahlgrundbahn (Michelstadt) oder den Zug in Richtung Aschaffenburg und dort in Dettingen aussteigen (schon bist Du in Mainflingen).

Also, schnupper einfach mal in den besagten Thread rein und melde Dich dort, ob Du mal mitfahren möchtest. Bist herzlichst willkommen.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse, ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.

Maixle
Steel is Real and GT rules

P.S.: Wir sind übrigens auch alle Mid- bis End-Zwanziger, Anfang Dreißiger und alle berufstätig. Du hast also unser ganzes Mitleid .


----------



## Hugo (17. Dezember 2003)

typisch IBC

n mädel eröffnet n thread wo nach mitbikern gefragt wird und binnen kürzester zeit isses der beliebteste thread im forum und wie im waldstation wenn die kickers gegen die eintracht spielt rennen sich frankfurter und ostfrankfurter die köpp ein.....köstlich


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Dezember 2003)

Tja, ich verstehe das auch nicht. Immer diese Kleinkriege zwischen Frankfurt und Offenbach! TzTzTz... 
(Dabei wohnt der bauser doch in Walldorf - da müsste ich als Mörfelder eigentlich mit im streiten! )


Ich denke aber auch, dass die Offenbacher bessere Möglichkeiten für Fr/Dirt/DS/Street blablabla haben. Hat mir mal einer erzählt, dass es da den "Bombenkrater" und einige nette Strecken/Locatins gibt...


Aber @ wandprinzessin: Lass dich nicht von diesem Kram beeinflussen! Fahr einfach mal mit den Taunus Brothers, mal mit den Hanauern, mal mit den Offenbachern und mal mit uns vom Waldsee-Thread!    So haste den größten Input und lernst viele Leute kennen...!



Greets und schönen Urlaub, MW !!!


----------



## Freeriderdh (17. Dezember 2003)

Also ich stempel die cc unc xc leute ja net gleich als pfeifen ab, aber wenn ich dann ma so ein rennen auf Europsort sehe da wird mir glatt schlecht von. Das wirklich einzige was die haben ist kondition! In sachen fahrttechnik leben selbst die ja hinter'm Mond. Also wenns wirklich darum geht sein rad und sich  gut beherschen zu können, ist man da im ddd bereich um einiges besser drann als bei diesen Ausdauersportlern!
Und das was BAUSER so von sich lässt wirkt um einiges Unreifer als vom guden Mike! Nur so nebenbei Mike hat soweit ich weiß auch schon 28 jahre auf dem buckel, selbst am Frankenstein fahren noch welche im alter von mitte Dreißig wo es uns manch einmal die sprache verschlägt!
Und euer blödes F-Of geschwätz ist das kindlichste überhaupt!

Naja, an alle die es können:!!! Rock On!!!!


----------



## bauser (17. Dezember 2003)

> bauser,das mußt gerade du warmer Votec Schwuch... mich fragen,bei uns kann se Droppen,Jumpen,NorthShore und schnell de Berg runterfahrn lernen,was ihr ja an der Sehring nie lernen werdet



wirklich " reif " muß ich schon sagen !!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Dezember 2003)

Was ich unreif finde, ist der Kommentar von Freeriderdh!

Jetzt artet dieser Thread am Ende noch in so ein beknacktes "Du hast aber und ich bin der Gute!"-Gelaber aus und die arme wandprinzessin hat gar nichts davon!


Son Mistkram hier...

Lasst euch doch einfach alle in Ruhe und macht euer Zeusch!!!


----------



## soulfly (17. Dezember 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderdh (17. Dezember 2003)

@MetalWarrior
Das zeigt ma wieder nur das du nix kapiert hast, ich hab net gesagt: wir sind gut..., ihr seit schlecht....!
Ich hab nur erwehnt das wenn es um die FAHRTECHNIK geht wir da um einiges mehr zu bieten haben.
In sachen kondition, kannste mich warscheinlich in der Pfeife rauchen.Ihr streitet es ja gerne ab, aber es zeigt sich immer wieder!
Und das hat letztendlich mit dem Thema zu tuen, da sie ihre Fartechnik verbessern will!


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freeriderdh _
> *@MetalWarrior
> Das zeigt ma wieder nur das du nix kapiert hast, ich hab net gesagt: wir sind gut..., ihr seit schlecht....!
> Ich hab nur erwehnt das wenn es um die FAHRTECHNIK geht wir da um einiges mehr zu bieten haben.
> ...





Ich hab also MAL WIEDER nix kapiert? Danke! 

Mit dem "Du hast aber und ich bin der Gute!"-Gelaber wollte ich nicht dich kritisieren, sondern ich habe das auf diesen Thread insgesamt bezogen!

Ich hab doch selber geschrieben, dass OF in Sachen DDD sicherlich mehr zu bieten hat und weil ihr auch so was fahrt, könnt ihr das auch besser, als die meisten ausm Waldsee-Thread.
(Eurosquirrel ist natürlich nicht gemeint! )

Ich kritisiere nur eines an deinem Posting, und zwar das, was du über bauser sagst! Deswegen habe ich geschrieben, dass dein Kommentar unreif war. Gut, ich hätte sagen sollen "Ein Teil deines Kommentares". Sorry dafür!
Aber lese doch einfach etwas genauer und sehe nicht alles toternst! 


In diesem Sinne:  



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## *JO* (17. Dezember 2003)

bla bla bla also dd is geteilt Offenbach is gut für DJ und en bissie FR und TEILWEISE auch Street (da school)
Ffm is eigendlich ganz geil für Street und hoffentlich DANK DER AUTOBAHNbrücken auch ganz cool für DJ.
Also jetztmal ohne Balzverhalten
wenn du Fahrtechnik für Springen Abfahrten und Blace aktionen (North shore ^^ weiß doch kaum einer was das is)
lernen willst dann stellste mal deinen Sttel gaaaaanz Tief und kommst nach Of in. . .->pm  
wende aber lernen willst wie de bei schnellem Tempo übern einen stock drüber kommst oder dich auf flachen kurven am besten ferhälst usw. 
dann geh zu den "komischen" Wald(s)fee schw..... typen da-> im waldfee thread
mfg JO
(ich weiß ich weiß in den meisten ddd Augen bin ich auch blöööd weil AUCH noch ich RR fahr)


----------



## Dr.Velo (17. Dezember 2003)

Guten abend,

Das mit den Waldseeschwuch... gefällt mir net so gut, hoffe mal das es net so gemeint war!!!


----------



## *JO* (17. Dezember 2003)

*g  ne ne bin doch Rennrad fahrer sollte ich mich da +ber cc leute beschweren ? 
Spaas   
mfg JO


----------



## Dr.Velo (17. Dezember 2003)

Nabend nochma,

oki ..


----------



## Hugo (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freeriderdh _
> *Also ich stempel die cc unc xc leute ja net gleich als pfeifen ab, aber wenn ich dann ma so ein rennen auf Europsort sehe da wird mir glatt schlecht von. Das wirklich einzige was die haben ist kondition! In sachen fahrttechnik leben selbst die ja hinter'm Mond. Also wenns wirklich darum geht sein rad und sich  gut beherschen zu können, ist man da im ddd bereich um einiges besser drann als bei diesen Ausdauersportlern!
> Und das was BAUSER so von sich lässt wirkt um einiges Unreifer als vom guden Mike! Nur so nebenbei Mike hat soweit ich weiß auch schon 28 jahre auf dem buckel, selbst am Frankenstein fahren noch welche im alter von mitte Dreißig wo es uns manch einmal die sprache verschlägt!
> Und euer blödes F-Of geschwätz ist das kindlichste überhaupt!
> ...



du bist ja n *ichverkneifsmirjetz* sorry aber dich will ich ma auf nem cc rennen sehn...ganz abgesehn davon dass du konditionell keine chance hättest würdest dich wundern wie oft du über lenker gehn würdest zum ärgernis aller derer die dich grad zum 3. ma überrunden
naja...mach dir nix draus, in deim alter fand ich trial auch noch wahnsinnig geil, und wenn ejmand sein rad und sich unter kontrolle hat dann ganz bestimmt nich die federwegsbomber....bei dem ganzen geschwabbel vergisst man nämlcih zu fahrn...bolzen kann jeder aber das fahrn lernst vielleicht noch


----------



## Freeriderdh (17. Dezember 2003)

Jaja, war ja zu erwarten, sorry aber ich glaub net ob du ma wirklich auf einem dhler gesessen hast, aber scheint mir net wirklich so. Den da gibts ein rießen unterschied, net so wie du denks mit schön geschwabbel und so, wenns richtig schnell wird habt ihr gakeine ahnung was da auf so einem bock abgeht!Euch würden auf einem dh rennen nach den ersten 200 metern die pfötchen verkrampfen weil ihr vor lauter schlägen den lenker nicht mehr halten könnt! Und wie du bestimmt gelesen hast hab ich von ddd gesprochen, ich hab auch ein dj hardtail mit gerade ma 80mm forke und ich kann dir versperchen das hat nix mit geschwabbel zu tun, und ichkann dir versichern das ich  trozdem schneller und ein wenig sicherer bergab bin als du.
Wenn ich so cc rennen sehe da fangen die an zu schieben sobald die brocken etwas größer werden! Dabei haben die ja auch schon semtlichen schnick schnack an ihren bikes.
Also nimm dich mit deinen vorwürfen ma ein bissi zurück, wir können ja ma bikes austauschen, und ich kann dir sagen ich würd trozdem schneller durch kurven und über jumps gehen als du!
Wir haben alle ma auf bikes wie euren gesessen, aber umgekehrt denke ich ist es wohl net so.
Naja anscheinend weißt du es ja besser.
Viel spass wenn du erfährst das du da wohl falsch lagst!


----------



## Caracal (17. Dezember 2003)

Nach dieser beeindruckenden Zahl enthirnter Beiträge nehme ich meine letzte Aussage zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Dezember 2003)

Ich wusste schon, warum ich schreibe, dass der Thread hier sch**** wird! Also dann, kloppt euch nur, ich geh!


MW !!!


----------



## bauser (18. Dezember 2003)

@all

weiß eigentlich noch irgendeiner um was es hier im thread eigentlich ursprünglich ging ???????

           

sorry wandprinzessin  !!


----------



## *JO* (18. Dezember 2003)

ich weiß ich weiß ich weiß ich weiß  *meld**meld**meld**meld*
öööhhm *nachdenk* das die Prinzessin einen Prinzen oder eine andere Prinzessin zu rumfahren gesucht hat ODER ?
mfg JO


----------



## guuuude (18. Dezember 2003)

Also meiner ist ......cm lang   

Weia seid Ihr bescheuert. 

Ausserdem  
Ich kann Radfahren und sonst keiner von euch. 
Ich bin der beste schönste und überhaupt.

Mensch kinners kinners!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Google (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Alle @ die sich angesprochen fühlen: 

nachdem ich gestern der wandprinzessin ein paar wertvolle Tipps auf Ihre Frage gegeben hatte....

.......ich heute gut 20 !! weitere Beiträge (wobei mir es schwer fällt, diesen Müll als Beiträge zu bezeichen !!!!) in diesen Thread sehen muß, die allesamt nur wenig mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun haben.......:kotz: 

.......eigentlich schon fast das ganze Forum Frankfurt und Umgebung versauen !! ..... 

.......schlage ich euch pubertierenden, Jungs vor........

......man kann übrigens  noch Eure Eierschalen hinter den Ohren sehen...... 

....euer Gesabbel woanders los zu lassen.  

Nix für ungut !! Ich schätze mal in 10 Jahren habt Ihr Eure Hörner abgestoßen und seid übers Gröbste hinweg.... 

@ wandprinzessin @ Informativ wars allemal........ 

@ Alle @ Ach wißt Ihr was ?? Macht was Ihr wollt. Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Thread  damit Ihr wieder unter "Euch" seid.

Grüzi


----------



## fastmike (18. Dezember 2003)

Genau,hau ab du alter sack und lern fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-walk (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Jungs, ich wohn ja erst seit 4 Jahren bei Euch und wunder mich immer wieder über albernen Kleinkriege zwischen Frankfurtern, Offenbachern...etc. Jetzt wird das ganze zusätzlich verstärkt durch das infantile Gezanke zwischen CClern, DDDlern und anderen Halbgöttern des Mountainbiking...eine Frau bittet um Fahrtipps und schon zermetzeln sich die Hessen (zum Glück nur verbal)...
Bleibt doch mal locker...
Ich fahre Downhill, FR, CC und Rennrad und alles macht auf seine Weise Spaß, deswegen die jeweils anderen runterzuputzen ist echt dünn und zeugt von größeren Komplexen.
@wandprinzessin: Fahr halt mal mit den einzelnen Gruppen und entscheide dich dann für die nettesten Jungs, denn A****löcher, die gut fahren können, bringen dich nicht wirklich weiter..

Greetz
H-Walk


----------



## wandprinzessin (18. Dezember 2003)

Hihi, Ihr seid ja schon witzig. Ich bin auch in nem anderen Forum recht viel unterwegs. Auch dort ist der Unterhaltungwert sehr hoch. Aber das hier schießt den Vogel ab.

Also, Jo hats erfasst: Prinzessin sucht Prinzen oder andere Prinzessin zum Biken, Technik beibringen und Leute kennenlernen. (Was macht Ihr eigentlich in Eurer restlichen Freizeit? Bier trinken, Kino gehen? etc.?)

OK, bleibt geschmeidsch und wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr! Und net so viel Süßbepp und Weihnachtsgans essen, gell.


----------



## h-walk (18. Dezember 2003)

Also, Jo hats erfasst: Prinzessin sucht Prinzen oder andere Prinzessin zum Biken, Technik beibringen und Leute kennenlernen. (Was macht Ihr eigentlich in Eurer restlichen Freizeit? Bier trinken, Kino gehen? etc.?)
: [/B][/QUOTE]


Also häßliche Frösche gibts bestimmt genug hier, vielleicht solltest Du mal testen, ob er sich in einen feschen Prinzen verwandelt, wenn Du Ihn......(OK, das überlaß ich dir  )

Restliche Freizeit wird von den typischen drei Hobbies der Deutschen ausgefüllt. FFF

Fressen
Fi****
Fernsehen

Greetz
H-walk


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Dezember 2003)

Also nu wirds hier aber echt n bissie heftig! Das ist doch nicht normal, andere so anzukeifen! (das Angeber-Getue da :kotz: mich echt an!)
Ich schließe mich h-walk an und dies ist jetzt aber wirklich mein letzter Kommentar hier!


Grüße von einem "etwas verwunderten" MW !!!


----------



## soulfly (18. Dezember 2003)

"...denn A****löcher, die gut fahren können, bringen dich nicht wirklich weiter.."

*bookmark*


----------



## andy1 (18. Dezember 2003)

ok ok,
ich bin "nur" zugezogener Frankfurter...
und die Kleinkriege sind mir egal.
Ich sage dass man es einfach mal versuchen muss.

Von nur labern kommt nix.
feddisch


----------



## guuuude (18. Dezember 2003)

Also das thema Kleinkrieg zwischen Ffm und Of ist einfach gewachsen über 100erte von Jahren. Das ist alles Geschichtlich brgründet!!!!!

Mittlerweile ist das aber alles halb so schlimm. Das ist eigentlich nur noch ein bissi gefrotzel und gut ist!

Und der Rest intressiert mich ned was ihr hier habt ist eh alles gesagt.


----------



## maixle (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fastmike _
> *Genau,hau ab du alter sack und lern fahren! *



@fastmike
ich kann nur hoffen, dass das nur als kleiner Scherz gemeint war. Daher hoffe ich, dass Du Dich bei Google schön artig entschuldigst. Lern erstmal Umgangsformen bevor Du Dich mit Erwachsenen unterhälst.

...ausserdem macht jeder das, wozu er am meisten Lust hat. Das ist auch gut so, sonst wär die Welt auch langweilig. 

@an alle:
Denkt immer schön dran, dass es hier nur ums Radfahren bzw. Sport und den Spass geht, egal welche Bezeichnung Ihr Eurem Hobby gebt.

Das waren nun auch meine Worte des Abschieds. Und Wandprinzessin weiss nun auch, wohin sie sich wenden kann. Hat ja jetzt genug Anlaufadressen.

Viele Grüsse und frohes Fest Euch allen
Maixle


----------



## fastmike (19. Dezember 2003)

jawohl ihr erwachsenen könnt ja nen Rollstuhl-CC-Rentner Thread aufmachen(such rüstigen scheintoten zum rumschieben)


----------



## *JO* (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fastmike _
> *jawohl ihr erwachsenen könnt ja nen Rollstuhl-CC-Rentner Thread aufmachen(such rüstigen scheintoten zum rumschieben) *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (19. Dezember 2003)

Muß auch einmal meinen Senf zu diesem Thema abgegeben.

1. Haben wir nicht überall solche kleinen Sticheleien wie zwischen Frankfurt und Offenbach??? Bayern gegen Franken, Finnen gegen Schweden usw...
Bisher hat das, außer den Arbeitslosen an der Trinkerhalle, noch niemand erst genommen (naja, mit Ausnahme von den Kiddies hier im Forum).


2. An alle kleinen DDD Dummschwätzer:
Ihr habt es noch nicht so ganz kapiert oder???
Wir machen alle denselben Sport, nämlich Mountainbiken!!!
Solch dummes Geschwätz, wie ihr hier losgelassen habt, schadet dem ganzen Sport!
Habe selber vor knapp 12 Jahren mit CC angefangen und mittlerweile fahre ich mehr in Richtung FR/DH. Wobei ich eigentlich lieber von  "Singletrail-Surfing" rede! 

Es ist nämlich völlig egal mit was für einem Bike man fährt und welches Fahrkönnen man hat. Im Vordergrund steht der Spaß an dem Sport! 
Wäre doch schön wenn jeder den Anderen respektiert und vielleicht sogar bei der nächsten Runde im Wald grüßt.

Das wäre doch ein guter Vorsatz für Jeden hier fürs nächste Jahr!!!

  

PS: Bin ab Sonntag im Urlaub und kann dann leider keine Antworten hier posten


----------



## *JO* (20. Dezember 2003)

WORT!


----------



## Freeriderdh (21. Dezember 2003)

Das ich nicht lache, ihr glaubt echt wir machen den selben sport!
Ihr seit echte Witzfiguren. Ich mein mich stört es ja net das ihr euch da auf euren Touren die Berge hochquält und teilweise wieder runtereiert, aber müsst ihr dazu stehen und net so ein schmarn dahin erzahlen vonwegen, das ihr ne super fahrtechnik habt und wir ja nur faule Federwegsschwabbler sind usw.
Würdet ihr zum beispiel sagen das leute die auf ihren Motorrädern schöne touren fahren, den gleichen sport machen wie de Fmx'er????
Ich auf keinen fall! CC und DDD sind zwei verschiedene Welten und jeder kann eben das eine besser, was in unserem falle wohl das fahren betrifft! Und wer das abstreitet sollte sich ma näher damit befassen um den Unterschied zu merken!
Und uns hier als Kinder abzustempel ist aus der sicht von zurückgebliebenen Erwachsenen mit Minderwärtigkeitskomplexen, wie man hier sieht nicht wirklich schwer!
Ein großteil der Bewegungslegasteniker hier, könnte aus dem DDD bereich noch einiges lernen. Also unterschätzt das mal net so!!!
Viel spass noch auf euren so mit Action volgepackten Touren!


----------



## adaso (21. Dezember 2003)

Es ist doch jedesmal auf das Neue an euren Beiträgen zu erkennen wie klein und unentwickelt doch eure kinder - hirne noch sind !!
Man sollte wirklich einen Altersschutz einführen ,um den Erwachsenen ,den hier niedergeschriebenen Mist von pubatären Säuglingen zu ersparen !!


----------



## Dr.Velo (21. Dezember 2003)




----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (21. Dezember 2003)

und da ist der !!! SCHLUSSPFIFF !!!

also ich würde sagen das freeriderdh eindeutig mit 3 : 0 gewonnen hat, die cc *********** haben einfach nix entgegenzusätzen........................was auch ??? 

und wer hier meint das cc *********** und dhler den selben sport machen der hat zu viel  und  ein bissi !!!!!!


----------



## michi220573 (21. Dezember 2003)

Was nützen einem die Fahrtechnik oder die Puste bergauf, wenn es an alltäglichen Dingen wie Orthographie und Grammatik fehlt ... Lieber erstmal das Hirn trainieren und dann Style oder Kondition. Gottseidank treffen die Parteien ja meist nicht aufeinander und Konfliktpotential (a. R.) wird so vermieden. Unsere Prinzessin hat sicher auch schon dicht gemacht und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Caracal (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von adaso _
> *Es ist doch jedesmal auf das Neue an euren Beiträgen zu erkennen wie klein und unentwickelt doch eure kinder - hirne noch sind !!
> Man sollte wirklich einen Altersschutz einführen ,um den Erwachsenen ,den hier niedergeschriebenen Mist von pubatären Säuglingen zu ersparen !! *



Der Altersschutz den du suchst nennt sich "Ignoreliste", ein sehr nützliches Werkzeug, auch wenn es im Falle von Moderatoren glaube ich nicht wirkt.


----------



## THEYO (21. Dezember 2003)

HI!

wisst ihr eigentlich was ich das absolut aller-ober-ärmste an den ganzen (ja ich meine ALLE!!!) Kommentaren hier finde?? Die Vorurteile:

1.: DDDler sind pubertierende Kiddies die sich nur wichtig machen wollen und früher oder später eh mim biken aufhören oder auch touren fahren gehen.

2.:CCler/Tourenfahrer sind alles alte schw*le säcke, die nur pöbeln können und sich net mehr trauen richtig biken zu gehen.


Meiner meinung nach siehts gibts auf beiden seiten normale menschen und ars*hlöcher. ars*hlöcher sind zum beispiel die, die mit ihrem 15.000 Klein Palomino im kofferraum bis zu parkplatz unterhalb vom feldberg fahren, das rad dort ausladen, die 20 hm bis zum plateau hochfahren, sich wasser ins gesicht shütten damits so aussieht als hätten sie geschwitzt, nur um dann oben auf die aus dem shuttle-bus steigenden dhler zu schimpfen und ihnen schläge anzudrohen, nur weil diese es nicht auf sich genommen haben, den feldberg aufm sattel hochzueiern. (die story hab ich live und in farbe miterlebt!!!) 
ars*hlöcher sind aber auch die DDDler, die denken nur weil sie ne schleuder mit massig FW unterm arsch haben könnten sie sich benehmen wie das letzte pack und andere leute nerven und belästigen (auch schon gehabt). also leutz kommtz ma wieder runter und überlegt euch mal was wirklich zählt im leben. ich denk in dem thread wurde jetzt von mehrern seiten klargemacht das angebote zum beibringen von fahrtechnik bestehen un nun kann er geclosed werden.

so und bis der thread geclosed wird packe ich nun meinPopcorn aus und warte mal ab wie ihr meinen Post zerreist  

a propos, warum gibts noch keinen Popcorn-smilie???

mfg
yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (21. Dezember 2003)

Zu zerreissen gibts da nix, die Geschichte vom Kleinfahrer hat mir sogar ein Grinsen aufs Gesicht gezaubert.


----------



## *JO* (21. Dezember 2003)

jo jo das stimmt schon was er sagt . . . . 
aber nicht alle CC fahrer sind schw*l. . . auch nicht alle Rennrad fahrer sind schw*l es gibt solche und solche. . . .
allerdings sin auch nicht alle ddd fahrer Kiddies. . .
also wie gesagt. . . ALLES Relativ  
mfg JO


----------



## a-rs (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caracal _
> *Zu zerreissen gibts da nix, die Geschichte vom Kleinfahrer hat mir sogar ein Grinsen aufs Gesicht gezaubert.  *



Das Thema Klein kam mir auch bekannt vor.

Anfangs meines Studiums (so 92) mit Zeit und keinem Geld wollte ich einen Freund in Wehrheim besuchen. Also von Oberursel aus einfach mal schnell über die Saalburg. Irgendwann musste der Klein-Faher vor mir dran glauben und ich war mit Schutzblechen und Packtaschen an ihm vorbei.

Aber er war definitv besser gestylt ;-)
Lora, Lora oder in sämtlichen Farben des Neonbogens.

Hat der sich Mühe gegeben, daß ich nicht von IHm wegkomme.


Andreas


----------



## Fixel (28. Dezember 2003)

mensch, das ist ja mal ganz großes kino hier!    
hier jagt ja ein schenkelklopfer den anderen, lasst das hier ja nicht einschlafen! jetzt weiß ich endlich wieder, wofür ich meine online-kosten zahle!

@ wandprinzessin
dieser ganze verlauf repräsentiert in perfekter form die liebenswerte art dieser region, wie man miteinander doch herzlich umgehen kann.    
ich bin sicher, dass all die jungs, die sich hier im laufe dieses threads so richtig zum affen gemacht haben, in wirklichkeit richtig nette und vernünftige leute sind. egal ob ddd oder cc oder was weiß ich noch alles. da kannste dir, denke ich mal, sicher sein, ist halt alles ein bisserl hochgekocht.

jungs, macht weiter so!!!


----------



## Frank (3. Januar 2004)

Aloha,
ich muss zugeben das ich mich in der letzten Zeit nicht sonderlich um das Forum hier gekümmert habe ... shame on me.

Da werde ich heute abend auf die Ausdrucksweise und Thematik in diesem speziellen Thread aufmerksam gemacht und traue meinen Augen nicht...

Bisher war es eigentlich immer so, das es im Frankfurt Forum relativ gesittet und freundlich zuging aber hier geht es eindeutig über ein gewisses Niveau hinaus.

Am liebsten würde ich den gesamten Thread löschen aber als abschreckendes Beispiel taugt er allemal, also mach ich ihn nur "zu".

Leute, kriegt euch wieder ein ... für CC vs FR/DH Streitereien gibt es das DDD Forum oder den kommunalen Kindergarten und labert ned so einen Müll.

Ende der Durchsage.


----------

